#ubuntu-website 2009-02-09
<FyshY> i have a 10yrd computer and need a linux distro that will work well with its epuiptment and suggestions ?
<thorwil> FyshY: strange place to ask. but of the ubuntu flavors, xubuntu is meant to be light-weight, good for old hardware
<toros> hi
<qense> hello
<toros> Ubuntu-wanted starts in 30 minutes? :)
<qense> yes
<toros> great \o/ - Some months ago we (hungarian loco) wanted to create a feature on our loco site similar to ubuntu-wanted...
<toros> but we never made it
<qense> I had thoughts for adding localisation features to Ubuntu Wanted, but I never really wrote something down, especially because of a lack of time.
<qense> When we've got something up and running you could always set up a local instance, but we'd have to implement translation support first, although the t() function is already called most of the times.
<toros> qense: localisation would be a nice feature later, but now I'm happy that ubuntu-wanted exists
<toros> will be there some official announce?
<qense> What about? The existance of UW or it's deployment?
<qense> I'm not even sure if we'll get a subdomain, maybe it's just going to be a community project, independent from Ubuntu/Canonical's main websites.
<toros> about the existance of UW... I would write about it on our LoCo site
<qense> It has already been announced and I'm already working on it.
<qense> It's just that since I'm the only developer, the development is slow.
<qense> I do write reasonable regulary about it on my blog and new revisions in my development branch get published to Identi.ca
<toros> and what's the actual url? still this? http://ubuntu-wanted-devel.ideatorrent.org/
<qense> the project page is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntuwated
<qense> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-wanted actually
<qense> I've created some blueprints so people can see what roughly needs to eb done.
<qense> the site at ideatorrent.org is the stable branch being apached
<qense> who's here for the meeting?
<MadsRH> I'm here!
<qense> yay! the themer's here!
<qense> /ping nand
<qense> :)
<qense> toros, do you want to join as well?
<qense> OK, since MadsRH is already here I think it would be the best to start with the theme.
<MadsRH> Would be great if nand (Nicolas Deschildre) was here to discuss the inter- menubar
<qense> there are a lot of people on at #ubuntu-meeting, we could hijack that channel  ;)
<MadsRH> sounds fine to me :-D
<nand> hello?
<toros> qense: I'm just listening... :)
<qense> ok
 * nand is reading the backlog
<qense> do you know if jcastro was going to attend as well? He did said he was going to research some front page designs at the UDS, but I've heard nothing from him since.
<qense> He is on at #ubuntu-meeting, so if we'd move to that channel we could easily ping him.
<nand> you may just ping him, not sure he will be here
<nand> what's the agenda?
<qense> the new theme mock-up by MadsRH
<qense> how to gain developers
<qense> and the limitation of the feature scope
<qense> I thought it would be good to finish technical discussion that we didn't finish at the UDS.
<qense> Especially the team/LP integration needs some talking.
<qense> I'll PM jcastro to ask
<qense> Did you see the latest mock-up?
<MadsRH> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/attachments/20090207/eedcaa67/attachment-0001.jpg
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> sorry I am late
<qense> welcome
<qense> we were just starting
<nand> waah, nice mockup
<nand> hello
<qense> We have three points this meeting: this mock-up: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/attachments/20090207/eedcaa67/attachment-0001.jpg
<qense> gaining manpower
<qense> and some design discussion we didn't finish at the UDS, especially team/LP integration and permission stuff seem important to me
<qense> What would we think of converting this mock-up to a Drupal theme for Ubuntu Wanted?
<jcastro> I think it looks fine
<qense> I really like it, but I'm not sure about the inter website navbar.
<jcastro> though
<jcastro> what do we think about having help available as the default view?
<jcastro> I am concerned that this will just be a flood of people looking for help
<nand> may be a better way to introduce people yeah...
<jcastro> and not people signing up TO help
<jcastro> otherwise I think you'll ge a bunch of "My project needs programmers"
<qense> you could indeed question the relevance of the latest of all tasks to visitors
<jcastro> which would be a waste because every project needs programmers, etc.
<qense> jcastro, you said you would look into some designs for UW after the UDS. Did you find some spare time to do so?
<jcastro> I did but they all sucked
<jcastro> this one seems the best so far tbh
<jcastro> though I think the simplicity of craigslist might work too
<qense> would that be understandable for people new to contributing to Ubuntu?
<jcastro> it might be too cluttered
<qense> It's a bit like Gnome Do, powerful, but you have to know how to use it.
<qense> Maybe MadsRH's style together with a small help thing at the frontpage would be the best.
<jcastro> is there a link to what he proposed?
<qense> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/attachments/20090207/eedcaa67/attachment-0001.jpg
<qense> that's the latest mock-up we've got
<qense> so far only MadsRH has created mock-ups
<jcastro> ah
<nand> jcastro: MadsRH is here btw
<MadsRH> :-)
<jcastro> I think that looks great
<qense> How would the side menus look with a small help text -- possible with nice icons -- in the centre?
<jcastro> I would make it obvious like
<jcastro> "Find help"
<jcastro> and "Donate help" or something
<qense> we don't have enough manpower for the donate help part yet ;)
<jcastro> heh
<qense> I'm currently the only dev
<MadsRH> We talked about a front page long ago: http://madsrh.googlepages.com/wanted-site2.jpg
<qense> that was also a nice design, but the three things aren't equal of sort
<jcastro> hey I like that one
<jcastro> I like the idea of big buttons
<qense> hello knome
<knome> 'lo
<knome> hi everybody o/
<qense> big buttons often prevent confusion\
<nand> hey!
<jcastro> so it's obvious that you're either looking for help, or offering help
<qense> yeah
<qense> we're talking about these two mock-ups: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/attachments/20090207/eedcaa67/attachment-0001.jpg and http://madsrh.googlepages.com/wanted-site2.jpg
<knome> ok.
<knome> maybe we could integrate these two designs.
<qense> I think using the second one as a frontpage would be nice, once we have both parts.
<qense> and the subparts with the first
<qense> however, we need something to theme first
<qense> what if we'd use the first mock-up at first and once we've got something more add the second one as a frontpage?
<jcastro> or once we play with it add the buttons up top or somethin
<jcastro> I think we'll figure that out as we play with it
<qense> that's also a nice suggestion
<knome> maybe we should just fire up an xhtml mockup of this.
<qense> use the upper part of the second mock-up as a menu bar
<qense> Last time I saved all theme files as HTML and sent it to MadsRH, he edited it and I converted it back to a Drupal theme.
<qense> But I'm not sure if that's the best solution. :)
<knome> i can do png/jpg -> drupal
<qense> Is there someone who would be able to guide MadsRH through the process of converting the mock-up to XHTML?
<qense> with PHP template stuff in it
<knome> i can
<qense> Maybe it would also be better to start over again since the current Ubuntu theme contains a lot of clutter.
<knome> i don't know much about phptemplate, but i have quite an experience with drupal.
<knome> however...
<knome> i think it still would make sense to do a basic html mockup first
<knome> because it's way easier to edit
<qense> true
<jcastro> I would think the theme doesn't matter, get the guts working first
<knome> and you don't have to think about breaking things.
<jcastro> and polish at the end?
<knome> sure, but the theme needs to be worked on as erll.
<knome> *well
<MadsRH> If knome would help out that would be great :-) then qsense can focus on the code
<qense> what if knome and MadsRH would start working on the theme alongside the development?
<qense> I have no time for theming
<jcastro> yeah that's fine
<knome> that's ok, but i suppose i will be quite busy also.
<jcastro> I was just saying, it's way too early to nitpick on the themes
<knome> i have time next weekend.
<knome> jcastro, you're right.
<qense> yeah
<MadsRH> so, we will just be using the current theme until knome and I have something new?
<knome> but i think, to make a good site and a theme, we need to know which kind of information we want to show
<knome> but also we have to think about the theme when we are creating the content
<knome> so the theme has suitable places to put things in
<qense> I created a blueprint for the task, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWanted/Tasks
<qense> If we would use that page to document all kinds of information being shown
<qense> there is more information in other blueprints at the LP project page
<qense> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wanted
<qense> do we basically agree on this subject?
<qense> I think it's time to move on to another important subject.
<MadsRH> agreed
<knome> +
<jcastro> nod
<qense> OK, next point: gaining manpower
<qense> especially developers
<qense> At the moment I'm the only developer.
<jcastro> we could post on ubuntu wanted!
<qense> that has been suggested before.
<knome> well, i'm open to helping out.
<knome> (as i pointed out at UDS)
<MadsRH> jcastro -> :P funny!
<knome> but i've been busy and will be until april at least
<qense> If you give me enough time it will eventually be finished some time, but its code won't have been reviewed by another person at all.
<qense> Which isn't good practise according to me.
<qense> We need to somehow attract more PHP developers.
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> let's each blog, find people in loco's, etc.
<qense> I already regularly blog about it and ask for help, but I didn't get much response so far.
<jcastro> and everytime we have a meeting each of us can report
<MadsRH> qense -> didn't you get any reply from the ubuntu-website team?
<qense> I got a mail from one person, but he didn't reply after I had sent him a mail.
<qense> I'm going to ask in Ubuntu NL and other people I see, but that's it.
<qense> well, there isn't much that can be discussed about this as long as there is no Ubuntu Wanted.
<jcastro> this should just be an ongoing effort by everyone
<qense> yes
<qense> ok, next point?
<jcastro> sure
<qense> At the UDS we didn't finish talking about team/LP integration.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so, I was chatting with someone this week
<jcastro> forgot who
<jcastro> and I think for the Wanted portion of the site
<jcastro> (not the people donating time)
<jcastro> that it should be tied to a /project/ in lp
<jcastro> so when they click on "My project needs help" or whatever
<knome> i have to go now. i'll read the log later. see you.
<jcastro> it has to be an existing project on lp and the person requesting should be in that team
<qense> bye knome
<qense> thank you for attending
<jcastro> so we don't get random "Xorg needs programmers" type stuff
<knome> np.
<jcastro> have a good one knome!
<qense> what team?
<qense> the driver?
<jcastro> the team for the project
<jcastro> so like, if I submit one for gwibber I would have to be in gwibber-team
<knome> jcastro, you too.
<jcastro> or whatever group owns "gwibber"
<qense> that would also widen the scope from Ubuntu Community to Ubuntu and its software
<qense> and it would make it harder for teams like the bugsquad or translation teams to post tasks
<jcastro> hmm, I see what you mean
<qense> but ti is an interesting idea
<qense> I do think a lot of projects would benefit from such a service.
<jcastro> let's keep that in our heads as a "2.0" idea or something then
<qense> maybe we'd have to rename it to OpenWanted if we'd allow that :)
<qense> anyway, is team integration necessary?
<jcastro> I would think so
<qense> Or is writing the team's name in the task's body enough?
<jcastro> that's kind of fundamental on how ubuntu works
<qense> yeah
<qense> at the moment team integration would allow this: searching for tasks by team, application management for team administrators, assigning teams to tasks
<qense> especially application management would be useful
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> anything else?
<jcastro> I need to hit another meeting here shortly
<qense> ok
<qense> however, at the moment the application form is a mail form and there isn't any LP integration
<qense> I think we'd better stick witht he current idea for team integration for now
<jcastro> I agree
<qense> I'll have another look at the Drupal LP plugins soon.
<qense> that's probably it
<qense> for now I just need to start coding :)
<qense> to code a lot
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> hero
<qense> coffee! :P
<qense> I'm going to finish the rewrite of the model system soon, I just have to implement updating the data in the controller.
<MadsRH> qense -> what language should people be able to write if they want to contribute? PHP?
<qense> after that I can work on adding LP integration
<qense> MadsRH: You don't really need to have to write it fluently, just understanding it with help of the only code reference would be good enough
<qense> just make sure you understand the basic logic so you can work with Drupal themes
<MadsRH> okay
<qense> well, lets officially end this meeting now
<qense> thank you for attending
<qense> the basic conclusion is: lets start to do some work
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> so we can just idle in here then?
<qense> in this channel? yes
<qense> I'll be off soon
<qense> I'm going offline now, bye everyone!
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-10
<qense> hello
<qense> nand: Ohloh says Ubuntu Wanted is GPLv2, but the LP project page says it's GPLv3. I have no problems with v3, but I have to ask your permission.
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-14
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-15
<cjohnston> newz2000: are you around today or are you off?
<ryanakca> newz2000: Did you manage to get in touch with Ofir regarding the download page?
<cjohnston> G43
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-16
<AlanBell> hello
<AlanBell> is login.ubuntu.com on topic for this channel?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: go for it
<AlanBell> so login.ubuntu.com becomes the new authentication server
<AlanBell> so what is my new openID URL?
<cjohnston> hmm... good question...
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ill try to find out for you
<AlanBell> thanks
<newz2000> hi AlanBell, I don't know but I might know who to ask. Is there an email address I can use in case the reply is not prompt? (if so private /msg me if you like)
<AlanBell> alanbell@u.c
<newz2000> ok
<cjohnston> ty newz2000
<newz2000> AlanBell: hi, it looks like it is remaining launchpad.net/~user
<AlanBell> err, ok
<AlanBell> not entirely sure I understand the point of the whole exercise then
<newz2000> well, the point is to decouple it from launchpad
<newz2000> it's been part of LP for a while now
 * AlanBell goes back to read the article again
<newz2000> but it was disorienting for users to log into the ubuntu cart and get bounced to launchpad (or etc).
<cjohnston> AlanBell: link please?
<newz2000> blog.canonical.com
<newz2000> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> ty.
<AlanBell> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=330
<cjohnston> ty
<AlanBell> "Ubuntu single sign on is built on OpenID so, once all the sites we know about have moved over, we will also be opening up the OpenID service to enable you to log in to any site which accepts standard OpenIDs."
<AlanBell> I guess that means there will be a new openID url but not yet
<AlanBell> so I use my launchpad ID to log in to a bunch of other sites all over the net
<AlanBell> I rarely use the shop (once per release to get the new Tshirt as long as it isn't the one with nipple markers and a chest hair blob)
<AlanBell> do I need to care about login.ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> AlanBell: I don't think you'll have to care about it. It will kind of work automatically.
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> fwiw there are a number of other people in just the -uk loco who have seen the announcement, logged in to it and been a bit perplexed at what to do next
<tonyyarusso> I'm also wondering how login.ubuntu.com will impact workflow, but in my case it's for LoCo web sites using Launchpad for authentication.  In addition to just the usual login stuff, I was also hoping to pull info from LP profiles like real name and location (the latter in hopes of being able to do something like "what's the nearest release party to me?").
<newz2000> tonyyarusso: that's a good question, I'm not clear on the details myself
<newz2000> tonyyarusso, AlanBell: would you guys mind mentioning your questions on the mailing list?
<tonyyarusso> newz2000: err, which one?
<newz2000> I can then forward them to the team to consider and we can uncover the answers in a more public forum
<newz2000> tonyyarusso: well, I guss ubuntu-website
<tonyyarusso> okie doke
<AlanBell> I asked it here too -> https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+question/101324
<newz2000> tonyyarusso: if you've not sent it yet, I think AlanBell's suggestion is the better place
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-17
<AlanBell> Stuart Metcalfe proposed the following answer:
<AlanBell> At this time, we don't enable standard openid requests.  This feature
<AlanBell> will be enabled once the existing known sites are switched over.  When
<AlanBell> that happens, your OpenID will be displayed.
<cjohnston> AlanBell: thanks for the update!
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-21
<Gene1> anyone here?
<qense> Gene1: If you've got a question, just ask it and someone will see it and respond.
<Gene1> i'm a relative newbee, on windows you can look at a drive and tell how full or empty it is, but on linux there doesn't seem to be that ability, is there anyway to change that?
<Gene1> is 'quense' a person or a bot?
<qense> Gene1: I'm not a bot.
<Gene1> thanks
<qense> Gene1: You can go to 'Computer' in the file manager and in the properties of File System there should be a pie chart somewhere.
<Gene1> not that i see, ubuntu 9.10  'places',    computer
<qense> you need to click on computer
<Gene1> i did
<Gene1> no chart of any kind
<qense> Not in Computer, no, that's correct.
<Gene1> just pix of partition symbols
<qense> That's correct.
<Gene1> i know
<qense> Now you should press with the right mouse button on 'File System' and go to Properties.
<qense> wait, my bad
<qense> not File System, but the hard disk you want to know more about
<qense> hey, the pie charts aren't there anymore!
<Gene1> right
<Gene1> wish they were
<qense> Gene1: I would suggest to ask again in the support channel #ubuntu since this channel is about the development of the Ubuntu website.
<Gene1> aha, ic. which channel exactly?
<qense> #ubuntu
<Gene1> thanks, have a good day
<qense> you're welcome
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-14
<newz2000> wow jpds, you're famous over that pc-pro ubuntu thing. ;-)
<newz2000> you need to change your nic to jontheniceguy
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-15
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: were you able to find answers about apt.ubuntu.com and uds.ubuntu.com?
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: hi chris... from what i've gathered, the current uds.ubuntu.com is not using the latest theme
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: but the latest theme is still not addressing some of the issues you pointed out
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: the current theme is maintained by https://launchpad.net/~sushkov
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: would be good to get in touch with him and investigate
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: i'm going to try to see if we can dedicate some resources to looking into it too... but need to fit it into the schedule!
<cjohnston> Ok.. If you referring to the community theme.. it does still have a few issues, yes.. And some of the things can't be directed to only uds.ubuntu.com without us being given access to it.. The community themes are just base themes, and further customization is done by the particular site.. but without knowing who has the access to update/change it, it does make it hard.
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: we can make some changes, and jono can too.
<cjohnston> I will talk to Stas and find out what can be put into the community theme.
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: this has in the past been handled by jono, using the community theme
<stas> cjohnston: whats up guys :)
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: we'll try and look into it tho, to make sure stuff gets fixed
<cjohnston> Ok. hey stas.. there are a couple bugs against uds.ubuntu.com filed under ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> we are trying to find out who has the access to update the teme
<cjohnston> theme
<cjohnston> iirc it uses a modified light-wordpress-theme
<cjohnston> thanks alejandraobregon
<stas> sure, i'm all yours, how can i help?
<cjohnston> stas: I'm leaving for the day.. Will you be around tomorrow?
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: stas: so sorry have to dash guys! will check back later, let me know if I can help with anything
<cjohnston> thanks alejandraobregon
<cjohnston> stas: I'm on vacation.. so trying to do ubuntu stuff between family events
<cjohnston> if you will be around tomorrow I should be able to get stuff fixed with your help
<stas> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> Sounds great.. ttyl
<stas> np
<AlanBell> newz2000: got a shiny new wiki theme for me to play with yet?
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-16
<newz2000> AlanBell: try lp:~newz/canonical-webmonkeys/wikithemes/
<newz2000> not done yet, but that's what I have so far
<cjohnston> new wiki theme?
<newz2000> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> whats it for
<newz2000> wiki.u.c
<newz2000> It doesn't take into account all the enhancments suggested so far though
<cjohnston> didnt we just get a new one?
<newz2000> It had some problems
<newz2000> it was decided it's unwise to too closely emulate the www.u.c site
<newz2000> Should look similar but different, this one matches planet
<cjohnston> ic
<newz2000> Hmm, guess I should change the footer to match the new license announced today
<cjohnston> whens the target release?
<newz2000> I think its ready to go now, it's at least as good as the one we have
<newz2000> (as of the change made 2 min ago)
<cjohnston> when you gonna make it available?
<newz2000> I guess now, assuming that branch I just pushed is public
<cjohnston> whats it called
<newz2000> light
<cjohnston> newz2000: i dont see any changes
<newz2000> did you download the branch? this isn't published to the actual wiki yet
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> I asked when the target was released
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> when the target release is
<cjohnston> meaning to the wiki
<newz2000> hopefully this week
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> I've got a bunch of stuff queued up for IS to deploy and they're going to be very distracted this week, so won't surprise me if it doesn't happen to end of Feb
<newz2000> s/this week/next week/
<cjohnston> ic
<AlanBell> lp:~newz/canonical-webmonkeys/wikithemes/ does not exist
<nonickname2> hi
<nonickname2> do you know by chance if there is any progress improving/fixing the USN feed layout?
<nonickname2> (there might be a bug report somewhere, but i don't know the url)
<AlanBell> USN?
<nonickname2> ubuntu security notices, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<nonickname2> the layout of the notices in that page's feed isn't preserved in at least two feed readers/"feed readers", which makes them somewhat... hard to read
<nonickname2> you can try it out by opening http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml in firefox
<nonickname2> the notices seem to use html markup, so enclosing them into a pre element might help
<nonickname2> (quick guess, don't know if it's definitely a feed problem - but i think so)
<AlanBell> works for me in firefox
<nonickname2> AlanBell: do the notices look like on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1064-1 for example?
<nonickname2> in firefox 3.6.13 (and akregator 1.6.5), the line breaks are lost
<AlanBell> ah, see what you mean
<AlanBell> so it is a valid feed, but with linebreaks in the content rather than <p> or <br/>
<AlanBell> or as you mention <pre> round it
<AlanBell> I would suggest having a little hunt on launchpad for a bug and file a new one if you can't find it
<nonickname2> ah, just found the old bug again
<nonickname2> (had asked a few months ago)
<nonickname2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/613852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613852 in ubuntu-website-content "USN page is too long, rss feed messy (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nonickname2> searched ubuntu-website before and thus didn't find it...
<newz2000> nonickname2: yes, there is a plan to address that, however the date has not been firmly set. Supposedly yet before Natty
<nonickname2> great, thanks in advance
<AlanBell> newz2000: lp:~newz/canonical-webmonkeys/wikithemes/ does not seem to exist
<newz2000> AlanBell: ok, give me a couple min and I'll see what I can do. I think it's permission related.
<AlanBell> ah, that would make sense
<newz2000> AlanBell: when you can, try again
<AlanBell> I can see it on your launchpad page now
<AlanBell> is it in a place that I can do a merge request to?
<AlanBell> I know I can't to your +junk area, not sure about that location
<newz2000> AlanBell: if you propose a change I will review it, any way you can is fine with me
<newz2000> I think you can push to something like lp:~alanbell/canonical-webmonkeys/wikithemes/
<AlanBell> looks like I can request a merge to that
<newz2000> AlanBell: the code has changed a lot since your last contribution
<AlanBell> yeah, I can make a branch in my area, that is fine
<AlanBell> sure, I just remember from a way back when there was a branch in +junk launchpad doesn't allow merge requests to target them
<AlanBell> I will get this new code working later
<AlanBell> do you have a running instance of it anywhere?
<newz2000> AlanBell: not public, no
<AlanBell> oooh loadsa stuff in that branch
<AlanBell> kubuntu, campfire, edubuntu, storm, ubuntuhelp
<newz2000> hmm
<newz2000> yeah, the license on this is questionable, actually
<newz2000> now that I think of it, some of these are canonical proprietary. :-)
<AlanBell> oh exciting :)
<newz2000> Nothing big, really
<newz2000> just I haven't asked permission to open source
<AlanBell> sure, so the stuff in light is the interesting stuff still right?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> AlanBell: I'm goign to change it back to private and set you as a subscribe until I get permiossion to open source campfire and storm
<AlanBell> no problem
<newz2000> You are welcome to look at campfire, it has a clever bit of work with the quick links menu. I plan on porting this to light after the a11y stuff is done.
<newz2000> AlanBell: would you please refrain from publishing your branch until I get the licensing stuff cleared up?
 * newz2000 hates licensing issues
<AlanBell> yup, that is fine
<AlanBell> I will probably put up a running wiki on my laptop with just the light theme so some other people can test
<newz2000> sure, that would be great, I'd love to get some more eyes
<newz2000> AlanBell: do I remember correctly that you're one interested in the a11y issues?
<AlanBell> yes (amongst other people obviously)
<AlanBell> there is a team meeting in #ubuntu-accessibility later
<AlanBell> 21:00 UTC in #ubuntu-accessibility
<newz2000> I have on my todo list to try to pick off the a11y bugs over the next week or two, if you find anything interesting, I'd love to hear about it
 * newz2000 looks for the best place to file those...
<newz2000> AlanBell: here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-isd-web tag as light-wiki and a11y would be awesome
<AlanBell> the Community Council is now following up the status of the 1.9 upgrade btw
<newz2000> part of me says, "oh, great, taht'll be good!" and part says, "oh, great, porting wiki themes :-("
<newz2000> really, moin themes are among the least favourite part of my work. :-)
<AlanBell> the theme architecture hasn't really changed
<newz2000> cool
<AlanBell> being able to save a page without a 500 error would be kinda nice
<newz2000> yeah, and the searching is a big deal too, it's one of the main nav methods of the wiki
<AlanBell> yup, the new 1.9 uses xapian to do the regular expression matching to send the update emails
<cjohnston> AlanBell: an eta on the 1.9?
<AlanBell> cjohnston: no idea, it was in the CC meeting yesterday and popey sent a mail on behalf of the CC asking the IS manager for a status position statment
<cjohnston> ic
<newz2000> oh, so it's still blocked on IS then.
<newz2000> I would be afraid to hope for anything prior to Natty
<cjohnston> The problem with that is, is there really ever a "better time"
<AlanBell> and it isn't as if this is a new issue suddenly dropped in the runup to a relase
<AlanBell> I had some feedback from IS that they were intending to start thinking about it on 2nd December http://paste.ubuntu.com/567711/
<newz2000> yeah, I remember that e-mail very well.
<newz2000> AlanBell: I'm going to be splitting the wiki themes into diff branches. I don't think I can do that today, but it will be quicker than getting approval to open source some of the stuff in that other branch
<AlanBell> ok
<newz2000> So feel free to test and experiment, but don't bother doing a merge proposal. Sorry for the hassle. :-/
<AlanBell> that is fine
<AlanBell> newz2000: http://libertus.co.uk:8083
<AlanBell> or anyone else, does that work?
<newz2000> AlanBell: it works for me
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> so far this is looking good
<AlanBell> I will show it to the accessibility team later
<AlanBell> newz2000: join #ubuntu-accessibility and you can see what they think
<newz2000> ah, may be info overload. :-)
<AlanBell> I will bring it up in the meeting in 2 1/2 hours
<AlanBell> yeah, but you can just lurk
<AlanBell> newz2000: that is running on my laptop on moin 1.9.3
<newz2000> oh, that's good news
<AlanBell> I think there is something not quite right with the rendering of the menu bar below the orange bar in firefox, looks fine in chromium
<AlanBell> newz2000: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/16/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t20:49
<newz2000> AlanBell: that looks encouraging
<newz2000> Let me know if any issues pop, happy to help fix them
<AlanBell> is the menu corrupted for you in firefox?
<AlanBell> newz2000: a background colour on the classes diff-removed and diff-added would be nice
<AlanBell> just two different colours, doesn't matter much what they are
<AlanBell> there were less than favorable comments about the font sizes specified in px in typography.css
<AlanBell> the orangeheader-tile.png is 1px too wide or something so it doesn't quite tile right
<AlanBell> and a few other people saw the menu corruption in firefox
<daker> check that 404 page ツ http://217.139.24.3:8877/community/
<Turl> I'm in firefox, if you want me to check
<daker> Turl, if you are speaking about the wiki here is a link http://libertus.co.uk:8083/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219
<daker> i mean the new wiki theme
<Turl> there's a grey line over the text and going outside of the page
<Turl> is that intentional?
<daker> i dunno ツ
<Turl> well, that clean hr is mostly outside of the page
<Turl> that can't be intentional :p
<Turl> you people forgot the "height:0" on #wikinav hr :p
<Turl> also, there's no such class "clear", you should add it with sth like clear: both
<Turl> and then it looks good :)
<Turl> the dropdown thing could use some css, btw
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-17
<head_victim> AlanBell: that theme looks good and appears to have fixed a number of bugs I had with the old "new" theme. If you can fix bug 624108 in the theme as well I would be over the moon.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624108 in ubuntu-website "Last-used breadcrumb links are missing (affects: 2) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624108
<AlanBell> head_victim: I can't fix bugs in this new theme yet, newz2000 needs to do some rearranging to publish the code on Launchpad
<AlanBell> daker: the grey line over the menu in firefox is not intentional
 * AlanBell thinks the design team use more webkit than gecko
<AlanBell> looks like #wikinav needs a height attribute
<AlanBell> and I have no idea what the objective of "#wikinav hr" is, but turning it off seems to be better
<newz2000> head_victim: sounds good, I will keep it on the todo list. It won't be done in the first iteration though
<stas> cjohnston: ping
<AlanBell> newz2000: updated image: http://libertus.co.uk:8083/moin_static193/light/images/orangeheader-tile.png
<AlanBell> that one is 1px narrower and tiles correctly
<AlanBell> avoiding a vertical bar every 49px where the diagonals don't join up right
<newz2000> AlanBell: I'll check it, got to finish one other thing first
<head_victim> newz2000: not a problem, it's the one thing holding me back from using the newer themes though so thought I'd throw in my 2cents as a general user comment for you
<mhall119> newz2000: ping
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-18
<newz2000> hey mhall119
 * newz2000 leaves for a bit
<mhall119> darn
<mhall119> newz2000: when you're back, I have questions about the planet.u.c code and theme
<newz2000> hey mhall119, sure, what's up?
<mhall119> newz2000: the white header on planet.u.c
<mhall119> we'd like to have something like that on loco.u.c
<mhall119> but cjohnston says planet doesn't use one of the ubuntu-website themes
<newz2000> it's meant to be copied and used just like you see it on planet
<mhall119> any problems if we use different links?
<newz2000> Hmm… maybe
<newz2000> that would be a good question to ask on the mailing list
<mhall119> which one?
<newz2000> Alejandra is the one with the vision
<newz2000> ubuntu-website
<mhall119> @lists.u.c?
<newz2000> yeah
<mhall119> will do, thanks
<newz2000> AlanBell: thanks a bunch for the header tile
<newz2000> AlanBell: OK, the open sourced version of the wiki theme is at lp:~newz/canonical-webmonkeys/light-wiki-theme
<newz2000> I expect it won't go live until the week after next so if you spot anything, please let me know.
<newz2000> I've got a list of small fixes that I'll be applying as I have time including those a11y bugs that were raised on the prior theme
<AlanBell> great, I will grab that later
<AlanBell> did you see the firefox issue with the menu bar?
<newz2000> AlanBell: yep, fixed in that branch I linked to just now
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> the diff-removed and diff-added classes were about the only other issue I can think of
<newz2000> oh, right, I'll sneak those in there
<newz2000> AlanBell: ok, sorry for the change, but I've moved the wiki theme branch to lp:canonical-isd-web/light-wiki-theme which makes more sense because that's also the project where bugs should be filed.
<AlanBell> no problem, sounds like a good place for it
<cjohnston> newz2000: any idea if Ale will be around today?
<newz2000> cjohnston: she's in the UK, she's probably done for the day
<cjohnston> forgot that im another three hours behind
<cjohnston> stas: ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-14
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliff_: I'm going to add mhall119 and nigelb to the doc
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliff_: your thinking about having an @linaro.org email address send the email
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliff_: I'm not completely sure what Danilo meant about wanting you to fix the things with the scheduler
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-15
<mhall119> daker: +1 on creating bugs, I should have done that
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-12
<TheDrums> Without knowing a better place to ask, what's the usage permission on http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup ?
<daker> TheDrums: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128402/how-does-ubuntu-know-my-native-language
<daker> TheDrums: his is used by the installer, when
<daker> ouch
<daker> http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup is used by the installer, that how he guess the language/timezone/the location
<TheDrums> I am aware, but was asking where, if at all you can use it outside of the installer. :P
<daker> TheDrums: ya it only returns informations based on your IP adress
<daker> if i open it i'll informations based on my IP, so i will not get your informations
<daker> i'll get*
<TheDrums> I understand the backend well, that's not what I was asking... :P
<daker> ah i understand
<TheDrums> Just if it can be used in other things.
<daker> well no one will stop you if you want to use it
<daker> cjohnston or mhall119 any idea ?
<cjohnston> nope
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-13
<TheDrums> Heh, well figured it'd be nice to ask, but as it is very little data, shouldn't be an issue at all.
<daker> TheDrums: and i think they are aware of that
<TheDrums> For that matter, Mint or others using like that may be using it, and my use case wouldn't be close to that high. :P
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-16
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 can you take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.lc-bugs/+merge/148896 ?
<daker> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/zj9RzmC.png
<mhall119> daker: I like the look of that
<mhall119> BTW, I'm still trying to get your deployment RT escalated
<mhall119> haven't forgotten about it
<daker> :)
<daker> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/HD3TsbN.png
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-10
<mhall119> antdillon: peterm-ubuntu: yaili_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1278211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278211 in Ubuntu Website "Front page of Ubuntu for Android insults grandmothers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> can we change the wording on there?
<mhall119> even just s/your grandma/anyone/
<peterm-ubuntu> mhall119 we can change it
<peterm-ubuntu> it is a pretty common phrasing... but we never meant to offend anyone
<mhall119> peterm-ubuntu: I know, not saying anybody did anything wrong
<mhall119> but since it does offend somebody, it's good of us to change it
<peterm-ubuntu> mhall119 it is on its way
<mhall119> thanks peterm-ubuntu
<peterm-ubuntu> mhall119 done
<mhall119> thanks
<The-Compiler> Hi! The Ubuntu download process is very confusing with javascript turned off. When I chose to download 13.10 on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and then click "No thank you" (without javascript) I get the LTS image...
<The-Compiler> s/No thank you/Not now/
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-11
<ol_> which is this channel for?
<jpds> The Ubuntu Web team.
<jpds> As it says in the /topic.
<ol_> it does not work in webchat (/topic)
<ol_> what is the function of ubuntu web team?
<ol_> whcih resources you use?
<ol_> which kind of help you may provide to very beginner in the programming world?
<ol_> or web world
<The-Compiler> I'd guess these are the people behind the www.ubuntu.com website
<The-Compiler> not sure if this is the right place asking for help ;)
<jose> correct, people behind www.ubuntu.com, summit.u.c, loco.u.c, qa.dashboard.u.com and more
<jose> (sorry, dashboard.qa.u.c)
<ol_> jose: what is that?
<jose> those are webpages
<jose> cjohnston: hey, tracker.qa.u.c and dashboard.qa.u.c tell me I'm on an invalid subdomain, is that supposed to happen?
<ol_> i cant open them with windows system & firefox
<The-Compiler> did you get my bugreport from yesterday about javascript and downloads?
<cjohnston> jose: I've never hear of either.. there is reports.qa.u.c, iso.qa.u.c
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-14
<jeremyb> is changelogs.u.c part of packages.u.c ?
<jeremyb> i.e. who does one bug about the broken (missing) content-type
 * jeremyb pokes pleia2 :)
<jeremyb> test case: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/exim4/exim4_4.76-3ubuntu3.2/changelog
<jeremyb> iceweasel was mangling "Stéphane Graber <stgraber@ubuntu.com>" until i switched from windows-1252 to utf-8
<jeremyb> (rhonda says it's not a part of packages.u.c)
<pleia2> jeremyb: I'd submit a bug with canonical IS rt@ubuntu.com (they hang out in #canonical-sysadmin)
<pleia2> not sure who exactly is the owner of those, but IS will know who to bug :)
<jeremyb> pleia2: i wonder if #canonical-sysadmin could go on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website ?
<jeremyb> or somehow be accessible from /topic
<pleia2> jeremyb: so changelogs.u.c and packages.u.c are more developery things, less user facing ubuntu.com types of things, so they tend to be managed automatically and the web team here doesn't really do anything
<jeremyb> pleia2: still, who do you talk to if you're getting HTTP errors (or TCP or DNS issues for that matter)?
<jeremyb> for www.u.c
<pleia2> one would hope people here would know, but eventually Canonical IS
<pleia2> could probably put the rt@ubuntu.com thing in the topic if it fits
<jeremyb> in any case maybe you should have a list of services that are not your domain and the corresponding right people to talk to? :) (or is there a central list for all services?)
<jeremyb> see e.g. directory @ http://debconf.org/resources.shtml
<pleia2> yeah, it's easier for debian because it's not a company running everything :\
<jeremyb> that's what you think :P
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> so the wiki page in the /topic does mention that it's talking about ubuntu.com, and then info about community projects, but I guess it's not obvious that that doesn't mean *.ubuntu.com
<jeremyb> pleia2: btw, where do i file a bug on http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ ?? (copyright years in footer) :D :D
<pleia2> jeremyb: haha, mark@ubuntu.com :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-15
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach o/ How was the weekend?
<dholbach> very nice - how was yours? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: same, was great :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: so, as caio confirmed, there is indeed an issue with the staging server since they changed IPs, it affects several projects.
<dholbach> ugh :-/
<dholbach> do they know what to do?
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> davidcalle, I replied to Caio's mail
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks!
<dholbach> davidcalle, you mentioned the tech side of things regarding jujudocs last week already - are you suggesting we exchange some of the technologies we're currently using with something else?
<dholbach> (for now I was mostly just looking at things like presentation and styling of text and the version selector at the top :))
<davidcalle> dholbach: not really, mostly looking at how they generate their UI, to see if we can integrate it with the CMS (or CONTROVERSIAL POINT AHEAD: without the CMS)
 * dholbach opens the shed with the pitchforks
<davidcalle> :D
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's it, I'm switching to Joomla :p
<dholbach> just thinking out loud now: if we did that we'd probably lose translations and URLs might get funny as some stuff is currently still in the CMS
<davidcalle> dholbach: translations, great point
<dholbach> davidcalle, this was https://github.com/juju/docs?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> at least they acknowledge translations ("At some point we hope to offer multilingual versions of the docs, whereupon these will live in similarly titled directories (e.g. 'fr', 'de', etc.).")
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-16
<enyc> bug in ubuntu website -> 14.10 directory entry incorrectly labelled, in  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we know if we have python3 on dev.u.c installed?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep, we do
<dholbach> awesome
<davidcalle> ubuntu@juju-stg-ue-devportal-machine-4:~$ python3 --version
<davidcalle> Python 3.4.3
<dholbach> <3
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm: this sounds useful: https://github.com/divio/djangocms-inherit :-)
<dpm> dholbach, nice find. I wonder why this is not in django cms proper...
<dpm> it seems like such a basic feature...
<dholbach> dpm, the link plugin is an external plugin
<dholbach> dpm, and the 'divio' in the url gives it away: it's maintained by the people behind django cms, just like the link plugin :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: nice find!
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, what's the newest instalment of the deployment story?
<davidcalle> dholbach: still waiting for an answer from caio, but I've launched a new deployment 15min ago to see where we are standing. Will have results soon-ish.
 * dholbach crosses fingers
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-website 2018-02-13
<yang2> Hello, is there an official page of listed Ubuntu consultants by locations?
#ubuntu-website 2020-02-11
<ses1984> i'm seeing intermittent security problems on packaging.ubuntu.com ; sometimes it loads fine and sometimes browser complains that some resources aren't loaded over https
<ses1984> also, if i google 'ubuntu packaging guide' the first result is a link to packaging.ubuntu.com/html that leads to a 404
